# Kid Cat crafting Trophy Case DIY! Rare



## Blades (Apr 14, 2020)

Kid Cat is currently crafting the Trophy case DIY. Have yet to see anyone with this. 1NMT entry or 2 rusty parts.


----------



## kjetta (Apr 14, 2020)

Would love to come for a NMT!


----------



## Blades (Apr 14, 2020)

I will pm dodo code


----------



## mosaka (Apr 14, 2020)

Can i come?


----------



## Story (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to come. I’ll send a NMT your way.


----------



## FrozenLover (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I visit please? Will give 1 NMT


----------



## jubi (Apr 14, 2020)

can i come? i will bring two rusty parts.


----------



## nintendog (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello! I'll bring a NMT to pick up the DIY.


----------



## Blades (Apr 14, 2020)

Give me sec. sending everyone PMs


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 14, 2020)

just curious-- what are the parts used for? i assumed they were just garbage


----------



## Story (Apr 14, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> just curious-- what are the parts used for? i assumed they were just garbage


You need them to craft things. Like that giant robot.


----------



## Cloudofgods (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi! Can I stop by? I can bring ya 2 rusted parts :3


----------



## Blades (Apr 14, 2020)

I NEEEED ANOTHER ROBOT!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020

Everyone coming, Kid Cat is in the back right.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020

Also going to clear the queue before taking any more.


----------



## amyahh (Apr 14, 2020)

hii can i stop by & give NMT dont have any rusted parts ):


----------



## Blades (Apr 14, 2020)

That's fine, I just need to let everyone in now finish. Had a bit of a slow down. Lot of requests.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020

Getting a new dodo code, capping at 3. Will PM individually. If you paid already, I got it and will refund anyone that doesn't get the DIY.


----------



## Story (Apr 14, 2020)

Just got cut off are we okay to return again?


----------



## Mye (Apr 14, 2020)

Is it possible for me to visit too? I can give a NMT~


----------



## Terrabull (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## Blades (Apr 14, 2020)

He stopped crafting. If you didn't get the DIY and paid, PM me and I will refund. Can craft with Mats. Sorry guys.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020

Did anyone not get their refund?


----------

